# $1,000 First Place Money Shoot



## Dyrewulf (May 11, 2014)

JUNE 1ST DEADLINE TO REGISTER - $30 REGISTRATION

It doesn't look like the thread I started on the Duck Craze event got many glances, probably because the title of the thread looks boring.  

The event will be held at Foxhall Resort - 

1st Place - $1,000 PLUS
2nd Place - $750 PLUS
3rd Place - $500 PLUS

HUNTING SETUPS ONLY - MAX 40 YARDS KNOWN DISTANCE

Click this link - 3:23 Archery - to view the flyer.


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (May 11, 2014)

Registered!!!! The venue looks fun too!!


----------



## Bowtech9957 (May 11, 2014)

is it fixed pins or hunter type mover


----------



## mitchi (May 11, 2014)

Sounds like a cool place. Is bow hunting
equipment defined by ASA rules?


----------



## Adams Family (May 11, 2014)

When you say hunting set up , does that mean 12 or less stabilizer , behind the riser mover, front mover, or pins? Is there a speed limit ?


----------



## BowanaLee (May 11, 2014)

Sounds good but we need a clarification before we register. 
12" Stabilizer, fixed pins / behind the riser slider, speed limit, lens, points, shot gun/casual start ?????


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 12, 2014)

I sent an email to the organizer asking for clarifications on two items: 1 - define 'hunting setup,'  2 - on the flyer they provided me, it says 'Deadline to Register JUNE 1st!'  On the WEBSITE for the event it says "Early Bird Special Ends JUNE 1st!"  Does that mean everyone has to register by June 1st, or does it mean that the PRICE goes up after June 1st? 

Sorry - we're providing the targets and setting up the range for the event, but we're not in charge of the actual event, I'll get more details ASAP and update the web page and this thread.


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 12, 2014)

First update: Registration is now due by July 1st - they are hoping to have 400 shooters in the contest.   I have another voice mail out to find out the exact 'hunting setup only rules' (person #3.)


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 12, 2014)

Ok - the ruling on that is "No long stabilizers, no magnification"  So, HHA sights, etc. (movable pin) are acceptable, WITHOUT any magnification.   

(I wear bifocals - 'without magnification'  to me means 'shoot the fuzzy thing')


----------



## mitchi (May 12, 2014)

To Lee's point, screw/glue tips, speed limit,
ATA limit?  400 shooters in one day?


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 12, 2014)

From what I can see it's NOT a shotgun start, no broadheads, other than that, any point, no speed limit that I know of (it's known distance, so not much of an advantage to shooting something blisteringly fast but unforgiving.


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 12, 2014)

This is the clearest way I can put it: the rules (as they were given to me) are: 

No Broadheads
Short stabilizer (which I take to mean 12" or less)
No magnification

That's it - I do not believe it's a shotgun start, because the shotgun side lists the times for the starting lines, the archery side does NOT.


----------



## KillZone (May 12, 2014)

Heck yeah count me in!!


----------



## gretchp (May 12, 2014)

so just one class, one set of stakes. no division for women and or kids?


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 13, 2014)

Those are the only rules that I know of.


----------



## Kris87 (May 13, 2014)

If those are truly the only rules, then it's not close to being what a lot of shooters use as Hunter setup at ASA style shoots.  Speed definitely can make a difference, even at known distance.  And if moveable HHA style sights are allowed(and can be moved during the shoot), then that's a definite advantage over fixed pin shooters.  

Someone needs to setup a moveable Hunting setup with a 5gpp arrow and let 'er rip.  Sounds like a good shoot!


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 13, 2014)

From what I understand - the only reference to ASA is ASA style scoring at this shoot, that is 12's count, bottom twelve only unless the shooter calls upper twelve, 10-8-5.  Other than that, nothing else that I see is based on ASA or even IBO shooting. I will say this - I'm one of the ones setting it up, and probably working the shoot (I'm going to try to shoot it as well, though with my shooting record, I'd be better off just chucking $30 in the pot and having a Coca Cola) so I hope nobody decides to set up an unsafe rig just to try to get 400 FPS or something crazy like that and blows their equipment up. A $1k prize isn't worth a hand and arm full of carbon fiber and any other injury that could cause. (I had to help a shooter near Butler PA in the 1990's who blew up his Pearson Flame at a course, he had under 5 gpp on his setup and needed over 40 stitches in his head alone.)


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 13, 2014)

I don't like the vague setup any more than y'all do - but I wasn't asked or I would have given it more structure, and I will pass that back to the folks in charge, because guess who's actually getting the heat on this? That's right, the friendly fat guy! (That's me, for those of you who haven't met me in person at a shoot.)


----------



## BowanaLee (May 13, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> If those are truly the only rules, then it's not close to being what a lot of shooters use as Hunter setup at ASA style shoots.  Speed definitely can make a difference, even at known distance.  And if moveable HHA style sights are allowed(and can be moved during the shoot), then that's a definite advantage over fixed pin shooters.
> 
> Someone needs to setup a moveable Hunting setup  with a 5gpp arrow and let 'er rip.  Sounds like a good shoot!



Looks like its more of a realistic hunter style shoot. Most hunters don't use a lens and know the distance. It puts us all on even ground.  
Hey, I'm game !


----------



## Kris87 (May 13, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Looks like its more of a realistic hunter style shoot. Most hunters don't use a lens and know the distance. It puts us all on even ground.
> Hey, I'm game !



I agree, I like the setup that they're using.  It'll draw a better crowd, more similar to what a lot of guys are used to(known distance).  Although judging yardage is what separates the real shooters.   

If I'm free that weekend, I'm in.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 13, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> I agree, I like the setup that they're using.  It'll draw a better crowd, more similar to what a lot of guys are used to(known distance).  Although judging yardage is what separates the real shooters.
> 
> If I'm free that weekend, I'm in.



I agree with you about it being unknown. "Dang, did I just say that."  
Truth be known, Id rather judge em seeing that their this short. Maybe I'll see ya there.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 13, 2014)

So, we have,  known distance-40 yds max, no speed limit, 12" stabilizer or less,  fixed pins or behind the riser slider (HHA slider), no lens, ASA scoring,  just one class,  shooting times at 9:00 and 12:00 and times are negotiable, 30.00 entry fee, big pay out.

Is it open to pro shooters ?   If you get a lot of shooters is there a chance of a 3:00 time ?


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 14, 2014)

Oh - crap, I didn't see the drop down on the form - I wonder why they didn't list the times above like they did for the clay shooters? *sigh* No idea on the 3:00 time, Lee.


----------



## BlakeB (May 14, 2014)

Slider can be in front or behind  the riser is this correct, need to clarify this so there is no confusion.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 14, 2014)

This was posted on their site. Looks like its fixed pins or behind the riser slider. Front sliders aren't usually considered hunting setups.

HUNTING setup means 12″ or shorter stabilizer and no magnification.  HHA sights, etc. are permitted, just no lens. 

http://323archery.wordpress.com/2014/05/10/duck-craze-bow-shoot-at-foxhall-resort/


----------



## BlakeB (May 15, 2014)

Etc. Is what I need clarification for, I've hunted with a slide bar before and there would be no different in behind or in front of the riser because both are movers. Someone that has clarification needs to respond to this, assumptions don't count. The rules are pretty vague I would hate to get there and be told that my setup is not hunting. The field point issue is my next question, not real sure if this is hunting setup.


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 15, 2014)

I'll send another email and try to find out today.


----------



## Adams Family (May 15, 2014)

Please let me know as well . I shoot a CBE Tek Hunter pro and it's a mover in front of riser . But it is a hunting set up.


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 18, 2014)

CBE Tech Hunter Pro is a multi-pin sight with micro adjust, so is my Extreme Archery sight - I don't think that's an issue. I will say that if somebody catches you adjusting the sight every target (as in using it as a single pin adjustable sight) that would probably be a disqualifier. 

What I've been told is this: NO adjustable TOURNAMENT sights: HHA hunting sights are fine, because it's a hunting sight. No magnification at all.   

If there is a question about a specific sight contact the organizers, but pretty much anything like Sureloc Tournament sights, Axcel tournament sights,  CBE Tournament sights, etc. will not be allowed.  

Again - I'm not inventing these as I go, if they had asked for a suggestion I would have said "Just go with the ASA definition of Bowhunter class" and that would be that.  

(I also told them 'if we do this next year, I'm not going to be the messenger, one of them can field all of the questions.  )


----------



## KillZone (May 18, 2014)

My hunting sight is a Sure-loc from 2004 that I shot novice class in ASA tournaments. Its just like all other Sure-locs but they came out with what they called their hunting sight attachment. It has 4 pins that are set at specific yardages. Is that going to be OK?. Its the only hunting sight I have and use for hunting.


----------



## BlakeB (May 19, 2014)

Received an email from Terry at duck craze and he said sliders are legal with no magnification.


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 19, 2014)

When I got in touch with Terry, he told me to call Hovis, Hovis told me to call Rome.  Like I said, next year, I'm NOT going to be the middle man in this, period.


----------



## NiteHunter (May 19, 2014)

Are the prizes in cash or an item valued at the cash price? If you look at the website under what to expect it leads you to believe that it will be an item not cash.


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 19, 2014)

Email Terry@duckcraze.com - he should have all the details on that.


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 19, 2014)

(I see what you mean though - under 'what to expect' it says '$1,000 valued item. This isn't what I was expecting either.)


----------



## DoubleRR (May 19, 2014)

400 shooters with all of this confusion......not!


----------



## 450yardbuck (May 19, 2014)

So in one post you said you could use an HHA hunting sight but you couldn't move it. Then one post says you can move it. I hunt with an HHA optimizer mover. I just want to know if I can move it?  The other rules I don't care about.


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 20, 2014)

You have to move an HHA - I was talking about the multi-pin, front of the riser microadjust sights, where it's basically a tournament sight with a multi-pin setup on it. 

Though at this point, since now we're getting multiple answers from the Duck Craze folks, just EMAIL duck craze (the email is above or on the website for Duck Craze) and ask them about it, though my advice is whatever they tell you, PRINT THE EMAIL OUT and bring it with you to the shoot.


----------



## gretchp (May 20, 2014)

well....i guess since women's questions aren't addressed here...answers my question. ....one class one stake. no womens or kids etc....


----------



## alligood729 (May 20, 2014)

Sounds to me that, they have put you between a rock and a hard place. If it's a hunter style shoot, probably would have been much clearer to use ASA rules. I know that eliminates sliders, or at least the ability to move the slider, but I'd bet this will be very confusing on the shoot day.....


----------



## BowanaLee (May 20, 2014)

Dyrewulf said:


> You have to move an HHA - I was talking about the multi-pin, front of the riser microadjust sights, where it's basically a tournament sight with a multi-pin setup on it.
> 
> Though at this point, since now we're getting multiple answers from the Duck Craze folks, just EMAIL duck craze (the email is above or on the website for Duck Craze) and ask them about it, though my advice is whatever they tell you, PRINT THE EMAIL OUT and bring it with you to the shoot.



You don't have to move all HHA's. I have a couple HHA FX 3510-3 pin sliders that I hunt with. I don't have to move it but its easier if I can. 
Theres so many styles out there that ASA rules are probably your best bet. If you allow one slider its hard to exclude another.  Good luck !


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 20, 2014)

Oh, I agree - I would have lifted the ASA definition of Bowhunter class and just gone with it, but I'm just the grunt that sets the range and posts news on the website. *shrug*


----------



## EagleEye3D (May 20, 2014)

Too many post for me to sift through. All I need to know is can I shoot my GT x cutters with glue in tips?


----------



## Hunter922 (May 20, 2014)

EagleEye3D said:


> Too many post for me to sift through. All I need to know is can I shoot my GT x cutters with glue in tips?



Yes but only if you have a lens..


----------



## Jake Allen (May 20, 2014)

DoubleRR said:


> 400 shooters with all of this confusion......not!



Shoot, go for it. Sounds like this will be a humdinger.


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 21, 2014)

This is just my opinion - but if you show up with an ASA Bowhunter class legal rig, you'll be fine. Other than that, contact the Duck Craze people.


----------

